#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Oprecht Leuke praktiserende lieve zuster gezocht?

## Wiltrouwen

Het is tot heden mij niet gelukt om mij te binden aan lieve zuster. Een zuster die samen praktiserend leven wil leiden.Heb een aantal wensen waar ik hoop dat je er aan voldoet:-Ongetrouwd zoals ik,-Tussen 30 en 40 jaar-Qua kleding je bedekkend in het openbaar verschijnt,-Een oprecht hart waar het geduld van uitstraalt,-Een zuster waar ik mij rust bij zal vinden en andersom in shaa Allah,-Bereid om te verhuizen ongeacht de plaats in Nederland.Ik ben een jongeman van berbers kom af van 45 jaar, maar nog nooit getrouwd. Maar geduld zal ik op mijn dag wachten zodat we samen deze stap kunnen zetten in shaa Allah.Wees zo beleefd om je even voor te stellen....

----------


## Wiltrouwen

..................................

----------


## Wiltrouwen

.......

----------


## Wiltrouwen

...............

----------


## Wiltrouwen

............................

----------


## Wiltrouwen

...............

----------


## Wiltrouwen

............

----------


## Wiltrouwen

...............

----------

